# Tag Heuer Wab1110



## scoobie232 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a budget of Â£250 and i want one of these, what are my chances or options 

H..


----------



## desk diver (Jul 28, 2008)

Not good , what about a TAG HEUER MENS PROFESSIONAL 2000 you might have a better chance see pic


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Unless you're really lucky, the only ones you'll see down at that price will be in really bad condition. Still, keep an eye on the 'Bay - you never know. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

on your budget new isn't going to happen i'm afraid.

even second hand one at that price will probably be in poor nick or fake.

keep saving and look out for sales. given the current economic climate you might get lucky later in the year.

i have a tag 2000 (not for sale)- wanted one for years and got it when the introduction of the aquaracer range dropped prices on the older models.

perhaps you might try looking out for used tag professionals and series 2000, 1500 (and 1000?).

you might be surprised what you can get for 2 1/2 ton these days.

if it doesn't have to be a tag then you will get some nice seiko divers for that kind of money.

hope this helps.

des


----------



## scoobie232 (Dec 31, 2008)

desmondus rotundus said:


> on your budget new isn't going to happen i'm afraid.
> 
> even second hand one at that price will probably be in poor nick or fake.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback,

I already have 3 Seiko divers at present, the black Tag just flicked the swich in me again, I have been looking at the older 2000 range but the only one that came close was the wm1112 but im not sure if Â£250 might be too much for a watch that age what do you think ?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

only you can decide what is good value.

that said one of my mates in swansea wears his 2000 every day as a shift engineer in a production plant.

my next door neighbour wore his for years fitting double glazing.

they both still look good (unlike their owners :tongue2: ) and have been rock solid.

mine gets less wear than it should simply because i tend to have about a dozen watches at any one time.

so if you can find one for that price in good condition then go for it.

i could be wrong but i thought 2000's were in production until at least 2007.

des


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I just noticed tag implemented a large increase here in 09. For instance a piece that listed at $1800 is now at $2100 but usually a 35% off regardless but quite a large jump


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

scoobie232 said:


> I have a budget of Â£250 and i want one of these, what are my chances or options
> 
> H..


I have the blue dial version in my collection and they are cracking watches , I bought it off the forum for not to far off your budget so they do come up now and then but not very often

Here it is on a strap its back on the bracelet now


----------



## scoobie232 (Dec 31, 2008)

So its not impossable then 

Its nice in the blue too..

H..


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

I too have the blue dialled version. Bought it new from Goldsmiths in 2001 and worn everyday since! It is still in good knick and survived my uni days with only a few surface scratches from drunken falls! The bezel still turns as crisply now as the day it was new.

Regards your budget, you should be able to get one for there or there abouts. I saw a decent one go on the bay last week for Â£250, it was the black/red one pictured above. It went for Â£251, was going cheap for a while and I even had a punt at it myself out of sheer nostaligia. They crop up every once in a while and generally fetch Â£250-Â£350 depending on condition. My younger brother has the black and gold two-tone which is really nice and my wife has the black ladies version, so you can see the love of the 2000 Sport runs through the family.

Keep looking and I hope you find a nice one (just make sure that the warranty card is present and any battery changes have been done via tag heuer, I always keep receipts for mine!).


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry, just noticec my error!

I have the blue version of the 2000 Sport (the same model as the black/red pictured above). You'd need to pay at least Â£250 to get a good 2000 series so I'd rule out an aquaracer on your budget for a few years.

In the Goldsmiths sale in late december they had a couple of brand new aquaracers exactly as you like for Â£450! I was tempted to buy a couple for later sale but hesitated for an hour or two and then they'd all gone!

Anyway, I can strongly recommend the 2000 or 2000 Sport! I'll try and get you a picture tomorrow!


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry, just noticec my error!

I have the blue version of the 2000 Sport (the same model as the black/red pictured above). You'd need to pay at least Â£250 to get a good 2000 series so I'd rule out an aquaracer on your budget for a few years.

In the Goldsmiths sale in late december they had a couple of brand new aquaracers exactly as you like for Â£450! I was tempted to buy a couple for later sale but hesitated for an hour or two and then they'd all gone!

Anyway, I can strongly recommend the 2000 or 2000 Sport! I'll try and get you a picture tomorrow!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Zephod said:


>


Love that Stu! 

It has a great case-back too!


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

A couple of pics of mine! It's had a hard life but still looks good IMO! (Please excuse the photography and hairy wrist!)...


----------



## scoobie232 (Dec 31, 2008)

Good news :thumbup: Bought myself a wab1110 aquaracer tonight, sliped over budget a little but hey i'm a happy bunny

















what do you think ?

H..


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, that's really nice.

When you've amassed 50 posts, you can PM me where you got it from! :tongue2:

Well done.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

scoobie232 said:


> Good news :thumbup: Bought myself a wab1110 aquaracer tonight, sliped over budget a little but hey i'm a happy bunny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really nice; the yellow seconds hand finishes it nicely. I wouldn't mind one myself. :thumbsup:


----------

